# 06-09 popping trip: We fought a giant and were defeated.



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We left early to take advantage of eary bites and we succeded it but unfortunately(?), it was wrong kind of bluefin. GIANT.
We arrived there, we saw birds working and tuna were jumping. Immediately all three popping rodgs got bent. At the initial run, Kevin's and Yong's tuna plulled hook, by mine was not. I immediately asked Capt to chase the fish as I knew my SR20 filled with #60 JB Hollow would get spooled. Once I felt it was secured, I passed my rod to Kevin as I accomplished my job to hook a tuna and I didn't want to give any pressure on my bad back. 
Kevin, Yong and Choi enjoyed fighting, but one it past one hour mark, they were not fighting, but just were hanging on. 
They only could gain line not because their fishing skill was great, but because tuna was swimming toward our boat. Even we fought over 30 lbs drag of Accurate SR20, the giant took line right back after we gained it. After two hour fight, I told Capt it doesn't look good. Guys didn't show any mercy to me after they struggled and they urged me to join the fight even they knew I had a bad back problem.  
Unfortunately, the line departed after fighing 2 hour 58 minutes. I think it was uni to unit knot which went in and out the guide so many times. I didn't realize I had the knot on the main line until I saw it. 
It was a huge giant It should be even I didn't see it. Even after three hours, the giant was still green and it did not make death circles unter the boat. 
However, the three hour fight gave me a chance to test 8' Black Hole popping rod. 
All I can say is the rod is ready to go for any tuna. 
It cast beautifully and it is light to cast all day without much fatigue, it has right bend, it has enough power and backbone. 
Even I used hollow line, I used Mid Knot which was used on the previous trip. I just applied Zap glue and it held up beautifully for three hours. 
I shall be back. 

I love to leave the dock early in the morning. 
















The hookup was at 5:08 am.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

fight continuous for three hours.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Choi even tried the porta rail. 
























Even I had to join the fight as they demanded it.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

new style of tuna fighting.
























After losing fish, action died down. Even we saw lots of feeding whales later we couldn't locate tuna. 
























Tackles Used:
Black Hole 8' graphite prototype popping rod
Ripple Fisher 78XH
JM 7'6" GT Monster
Daiwa Dogfight
Stella 20000SW
Accurate SR20
Jerry Brown Hollow #60
Varivas Avani PE8
Yozuri #100 fluoro carbon pink
Varivas #100 fluoro carbon
Daiwa Dorado Slider
Volador
Souls Brabus


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Now dat was a fish!!!*

Good story n photos Kil

Hog


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

Broken porto-rail
4 handed fighting
and sweating at 7:30am!

priceless Kil! 
That is a beautiful thing to be undergunned while testing a new rod. You should name that rod: No Limits Blackhole Special Edition


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW! No fish, but memories non the less. Had the same thing happend before, only a 2 hour fight tho. Had the big tuna, 200 plus, under the boat just out of gaff range. Line popped and we watched her sound back into the deep blue. 

You must have been hooked up to a bus!!!

And the pics of the whales are awesome, thanks for the trip detail and piks.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I hooked up two bluefin on poppers, but lost both of them after fighting 1 hour 40 minutes and one hour respectively. It seems I find a new way to lose big fish on every trip.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

great pics,,, it would be a lot more interesting if you said where you left from and where you went. -------


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

dune2218 said:


> great pics,,, it would be a lot more interesting if you said where you left from and where you went. -------


It was in Cape Cod, MA.When I showed a picture of fighting tuna with shoreline, some accused me of spot burner. Some local guys in Cape Cod are very protective.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice report and pics


----------

